# FAQ added



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

I have started an Air Suspension FAQ thread here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1061026.html#1061026

Only one topic covered currently but will add to it as and when i get chance.

Feel free to request any parts of the Air Suspension System you would like to know about.

Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gary

When you are satisfied that it's more or less complete, send me a PM with the link and I'll put it in out Members Motorhoming Guides for quick and easy reference.  

And in answer to your next question - shan't tell you, so there!! :roll: Go and have a search for it! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Priceless hint - yellow drop-downs. :wink: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

:lol:

Thanks Zebedee!


----------

